# Help me name my farm/herd name?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hiya! New to the idea of doing this, and I don't want to use a name that is already out there. Can I do a search myself, or do I need someone who is a member? To become a member I need to have a herd/farm name right? *head spins* 

Well, I wanted to go with Victoria Garden. My mother's name is Victoria, and whatever I go with, I want it to have "Garden" at the end of it. I really wanted "Victoria" like I said, because of my mother. Also, because it serves 2 purposes, I am doing a victorian theme to my website.

I want to have my fresh eggs, flowers, and other things on my site.

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will someone help me look up a farm/herd name?*

how can we do a search if we dont know what the name is :shrug:

are you looking at ADGA or AGS or a differnt registry?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Will someone help me look up a farm/herd name?*

I will PM you darlin' *laughs*

Edit: Well crap. There is already a website with that name. I figured it would be. I need something unique, but that also suits me. I dunno. Arg! 
*end rant*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will someone help me look up a farm/herd name?*

well just because the website has the name doesnt mean it is registered with a registry.

I dont have a way to check ADGA herd names but you can try calling them


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

All youhave to do to become a member is go to the website and sign up< you can pay with a credit card online if you like. You can sign up for a family membership or a youth or individually. Its a yearly fee. Every year you renew your membership then send you and adga book, listing all the members who signed up by a certain date. You can choose to have your breeds listed as well as your website and your email adress phone number and adress. They do it by state. 
At the back of the book they have a cross reference of herd names that are taken. and the owners of that herd name. You can also look up a persons name and cross reference the herdname if you dont know the herdname but know the persons name. 
It also has a list of herd names and i believe the state they are listed in.
beth


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Well there used to be a way to look up herdnames on ADGA to see if it was taken but I can't seem to find it right now. But I can tell you that 'Victoria Garden' is not listed in the 2009 ADGA book as a herd name.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out a good herd name too and I've been using this to help figure out what's taken:

http://adga.org/public/cgi/HerdNames/HerdName.cgi


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

The ADGA herd name search is out dated. My herd name was accepted but it still doesn't show up there :shrug:


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Well, that's frustrating! So far everything I've tried is already taken and now you're saying that's not even all the names accepted? Ouch.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I checked the link up above and my herdname didn't appear either, and I have had it for a few years and it used to come up - so I emailed ADGA and Ann said they no longer have a link to look up herd names, but if you send her the names you are looking at she can check them for you, email [email protected]

Hope that helps some.


----------

